
Show HN: End of Run – Play more. Relax better - matthewhartmans
https://endofrun.com
======
mtmail
Second time in the last hour I see it deleted and resubmitted? "Please don't
delete and repost the same story."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

